# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  > [SOLVED] Auto Fill Formula into New Rows/Columns [Google Sheets]

## banyanman

I am using Zapier to pull data from Typeform and place into new rows in a spreadsheet. The formulas in the columns take the data in the Typeform columns and manipulate them. However as a new row is added, the formula columns are also blank. I want the forumulas to autopopulate in new rows when those cells are blank. 

         |      A         |         B                |        C           |          D                    |               E                 |               F            |

1       |   Name      |    email                |     score        |          calc 1              |               calc 2           |                calc 3     |

2        |   Joe          |   joe@gm.com       |    3456      |     =--MID($C2,3,1)     |     =--MID($C2,2,1)    |          =--MID($C2,1,1)         |           (Sample row)

3       |  Bill             |  bill@gm.com         |   5643       |  ?  |  ?  |  ?  |                                                                                                                              (first autofill row after zapier places base data)


I want each new row placed by Zapier to fill down the formulas in D, E, F

----------


## 6StringJazzer

I suggest that you convert your data to a Table. If new data is appended at the end of the table, the table is automatically extended and the formulas are automatically copied down.

Select the existing data including the headings and columns with formulas, go to Insert > Table, check "My table has headers" and hit OK.

----------


## banyanman

I believe that what I am looking for are formulas that use arrays to do this. Tables don't play well with Zapier, especially in Google Sheets.

----------


## 6StringJazzer

I'm not sure what you mean. If formulas use arrays they are still not magically filled down if data rows are added. The only two ways I know to do this are tables and macros.

If you are using Google Sheets then we should move your thread to the Other Applications forum, since a pure Excel solution may not work for you.

----------


## banyanman

I found this, but can't make it work for my use: 
=arrayformula( if( row(D:D)=1; "Whatever column D is called should be here";IF(ISBLANK(A:A),"",MONTH(A:A))  ))
(this is labeled for another spreadsheet)

----------


## 6StringJazzer

_Note: The following reply would apply to Excel, but apparently the formula is perfectly valid in Google Sheets. I am leaving the reply intact to preserve the conversation but it is not what banyanman is looking for._

That formula is a mess--where did you find that. First, there is no built-in function called ARRAYFORMULA. It is possible that the author meant to say this formula should be entered as an array formula, or possibly there is a UDF called ARRAYFORMULA. Second, the formula uses commas in one place and semicolons in another. In the U.S. configuration of Excel, only commas are used. Some other localizations use semicolons. But you can never mix them.

And in spite of all that, even if this formula works it will not solve your problem. It can still not automatically appear in a row just because data is put there.

The only other thing I can think of is for you to prepopulate formulas in D:F for the number of rows that is the maximum number of rows you could import from Zapier. And you would use formulas like these. Then those columns will appear blank until data is entered in column C.

| =IF($C2="","",--MID($C2,3,1)) | =IF($C2="","",--MID($C2,2,1)) | =IF($C2="","",--MID($C2,1,1)) |

----------


## 6StringJazzer

I found the formula you referenced. Clearly you need a Google solution, not an Excel solution, so I am moving this thread. What I provided above may help but it looks like Google will autofill in situations where Excel will not, so you need a different solution.

----------


## banyanman

Thanks all for your help! This solved it:
=arrayformula( if( row(D:D)=1,"Presence",IF(ISBLANK(A:A),"",--MID(C:C,3,1))  ))

Eric

----------

